
US Websites and Their Chinese Equivalents - barredo
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/152/behind-the-great-firewall-of-china.html
======
iwwr
I'm starting to think the Great Firewall is yet another protectionist policy.
Apparently (alarmingly?), it is working.

